# The Dead End v2007 yard



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

http://www.howloweenqueen.com/2007outsidenight.htm

I finally was able to concentrate long enough to get them on the website. Still haven't taken pics of the inside stuff, will light it all up and do that tonight for the final time.

Need another nap now......... *cough cough sniffle*

And the interior pics added 11/05/07:

http://www.howloweenqueen.com/2007interiorpage1.htm


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Superb! Tremendous! I didn't realize just how huge the tree spirit was. You really did an excellent job.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Beautiful display Ghostess. Great lighting as well.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Those are gorgeous! What fantastic job on the lighting and placement of props. What an awesome display! I'm sure you impressed everyone who saw it!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Incredible job! Just can't tell you how much I look forward to seeing your stuff each year. That tree is insane!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Great job, the tree guy looks awsome in the lighting.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The lighting makes already great props look awesome. Nice job.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Great display. That tree just screams for you to come inside and look around.


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

VERY COOL! I also think the lighting was GREAT!

Dennis


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very nice, everything is awsome-those paper mache' boulders worked out great, must add to list.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Fantastic as always Deanna!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Great display Ghostess! Great lighting on your wonderful props.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

excellent lighting ghostess! I especially like how you chose the "white" for the tree, looks super eerie. looks like you throw a mean party too!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Great lighting, and great props!


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Fantastic job! You really got great layering of light and good separation. Excellent props.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

great lighting job, you have some really nice looking props. great work


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

You make me sick. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Awesome my friend!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

All of that and a party too! I am in awe . I take it this is a self portrait? Brilliant.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks! Yep, That was actually a goofed picture. I set the timer and went to get in position, then someone came up and started talking and I started to walk away forgetting about the timer and the picture was taken. It worked perfect since I was a ghost(ess) that night.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Great job Ghostess! You are the queen of the saturated color pictures! Let us know how you did them. Also - did you use flood lights or LEDS?

Once again - super job!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks! I just use flood lights to light it all up. There are 4 blue ones to light the tombstones, one green one to light the columns, and one red one to light the front entry. I threw in a Ryobi flashlight to light up the Daisy flower since I moved her too.

Here are the interior pictures that I got up on the site today:

http://www.howloweenqueen.com/2007interiorpage1.htm


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Truly outstanding! Do you leave the interior like that all year or do you really just do that for Halloween? The inside looks like a lot more work than the outside.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

great looking yard Ghostess. Is that the monument from "midnight in the garden of good and evil"? 
I like what you did with your lighting, particularly the white light on your tree.

I have soo much yet to learn!


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Great work Ghostess. I am in awe of your creativity in all aspects of your work. Just one question though. Where do you store the tree the rest of the year?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great lighting. Excellent pics. 

I also want to know about the storage thing.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

THanks!

GloomyGus - I don't leave it up all year, I actually prefer my earth tones during the off-season.  The inside gets started usually around Labor Day and is a work in progress until Halloween, mainly because I don't want stuff to get messed up or have to live around it.

Dave- Please! You're already a genius! yes, that is my "Great Stuff" version of the famous Bird Girl statue from the Bonaventure Cemetery in Savannah. And I tried using a colored flood on the tree, but the plain old clear worked best to help it stand out in the rest of the color in there.  Thanks!

Tuck & Slimy- Thanks! And the tree will be a year 'round decoration in my formal dining room. The rest gets stored like this:

http://hometown.aol.com/howloweenqueen/storage.html


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh yeah, I also have the daytime pics done as of about 5 minutes ago:

http://www.howloweenqueen.com/2007daytime.htm

You can really tell the difference where the lighting comes into play when you see how bland it all is during the day.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

I think you have more Bluckys and Buckys than anyone I know!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL, I only have 19 Bluckies and 3 Buckies! Still need MORE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Awesome! The tree looks spectacular.

Great pics, too!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Ghostess,

As usual, you have some of the very best night time haunt lighting I've seen, and something I seriously fell short on this year. Typically, are you using colored flood lights?


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Your lighting is awesome along with everything else for that matter!!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

I was just looking over your outdoor and interior photos again. I think this forum should start a *"Best Haunt of the Year"* award, and you should be awarded it. Your props, attention to detail, and overall lighting are simply amazing!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Aww, thanks y'all!  Y'all are so sweet!

Richie, yes, colored floods - 120 W GE floods from Home Depot, with those crappy little plastic green stakes from Big Lots:










Incidentally, I have video as well... it's not great, but well.... it's video! LOL


----------

